# Los WhatsApp entre el cirujano y Sara Gómez: la joven está en estado crítico tras su lipoescultura



## Equilibrado paralelos (27 Dic 2021)

Sara, acariciando a su hijo, Izan, y al lado, la conversación de WhatsApp que mantuvo con el cirujano.
*REPORTAJES*

*Ezequiel, el padre del hijo de la afectada, ampliará las acciones legales en nombre del menor de edad contra una clínica de Murcia y otra de Cartagena.*
27 diciembre, 2021 02:55GUARDAR

 CARTAGENA
CIRUGÍA PLÁSTICA, ESTÉTICA Y REPARADORA
NEGLIGENCIAS MÉDICAS
REGIÓN DE MURCIA (COMUNIDAD)

Jorge García Badía @@jgbadia Murcia
*Noticias relacionadas*

Horas críticas para Sara, la joven en la UCI por una lipoescultura: "Que salga con vida es poco probable"
Izan le escribe a diario por WhatsApp a su madre, Sara, para contarle lo que hace con sus amiguitos. A sus tiernos diez años no encaja que la mujer que le trajo al mundo, su fan número uno en el fútbol, y su compañera de aventuras y juegos cuando se iban al Valle a hacer senderismo o a bañarse a la playa de la Azohía, se debate entre la vida y la muerte en una UCI. "*Mi hijo está sufriendo mucho y ampliaré las acciones legales en su nombre*", subraya Ezequiel Nicolás, padre de Izan, expareja de Sara, y portavoz de la familia de esta paciente que atraviesa horas críticas tras someterse a una lipoesculta que pagó a una clínica de Murcia.
Hasta el momento, los familiares de Sara Gómez solo habían denunciado al cirujano cardiovascular que hizo la lipoescultura, por un delito de lesiones por imprudencia profesional, pero Ezquiel ha decidido ampliar esa denuncia: "Desde el principio mantengo que aquí no solo se ha producido una supuesta negligencia por parte del cirujano, por perforar el cuerpo de Sara, sino que hay más irregularidades en este caso. Por eso *presentaré una acusación particular en nombre de Izan contra el médico, la clínica de Murcia donde Sara contrató la lipoescultura y la clínica de Cartagena* que puso el quirófano y al personal sanitario asistente".
Ezequiel ha adoptado esa decisión después de que la familia de Sara haya revisado el historial de conversaciones que mantuvo por WhatsApp antes del 2 de diciembre, cuando entró al quirófano de una clínica de Cartagena tras contratar una lipoescultura en un centro de Murcia que se publicita como un referente internacional en alta cirugía plástica y medicina estética. "Aquí se están echando las culpas unos a otros, porque *la clínica de Murcia externalizó la cirugía contratando a un cirujano que es autónomo*", denuncia indignado el padre de Izan.
EL ESPAÑOL ha accedido a un pantallazo de la primera conversación que la bellísima agente inmobiliaria mantuvo con el médico y donde *le preguntó si era compatible la abdominoplastia que ella se realizó en 2019, con una lipoescultura* para volver a sacarse grasa abdominal y transferirla a los glúteos. El guaseo tuvo lugar el 9 de noviembre y se aportará a la ampliación de la causa judicial que la familia ha abierto a través de la Asociación del Defensor del Paciente. 
*- Sara:* Hola, Alejandro. Estoy alucinada con tu trabajo y quería pedirte información. ¿Estás trabajando en Murcia?
*- Cirujano:* Sí.
*- Sara: *¡Pues genial! A ver, he visto que haces marcación abdominal. Yo llevo una abdominoplastia: ¿Se podría hacer la marcación?
*- Cirujano: *Sí se puede. Perfectamente.
*- Sara: *Pues dame cita para que me des información. ¿Qué precio tiene?
*- Cirujano: *Mira, tienes que pedir cita.
*- Sara:* Vale.
*- Cirujano: *En la clínica X. Los martes. Y que quieres verme a mí.





El cirujano que operó a Sara en Cartagena. Cedida
*Un fondo de capital *
"*Sara tuvo dudas de someterse a la lipoescultura y por eso le preguntó al cirujano* si podía realizarse la operación después de una abdominoplastia", se lamenta Ezequiel en alusión a la citada conversación, donde su expareja se interesa por el trabajo de este cirujano, en cuyas redes sociales suma miles de seguridores, y que tiene por costumbre publicar fotos de sus intervenciones. Incluso se presenta así en su perfil: 'International Board Certified in Cosmetic Surgery', 'Body Contouring Expert' y 'médico de cirugía estética facial, corporal y vascular'.
"Ella contactó con el cirujano por todo lo que colgaba sobre su trabajo en redes sociales y cómo lo exponía. El pago de 5.700 euros por la lipoescultura se produjo a la clínica de Murcia porque el cirujano no tenía quirófano donde operar, entonces* la clínica externaliza el servicio de cirugía en un autónomo*, que en este caso es el médico que la operó: ahí está el entramado y por eso se echan las culpas unos a otros".
Prueba de ello es que Ezequiel ha averiguado que pertenecen al mismo propietario, tanto la clínica de Murcia donde Sara abonó la lipoescultura, como la clínica de Cartagena que puso el quirófano y al personal sanitario que asisitó al cirujano durante la intervención. Se trata de *un fondo de capital extranjero que es uno de los mayores operadores de medicina privada en la Región de Murcia.
- Si tuviese la oportunidad de hablar con un representante de ese fondo de capital extranjero que está detrás de las dos clínicas: ¿Qué mensaje le trasladaría?*
- Me gustaría preguntarles qué tipo de controles hacen en sus centros y sobre los especialistas que trabajan para ellos. Al cirujano que operó a Sara, según ellos, lo conocían de un solo día. No verificaron nada. Él hablaba de que usaba unas cánulas especiales para la lipoescultura y unas técnicas especiales que no quería que se las copiasen. Y mira cómo acabó todo.
*- ¿Cómo piensa argumentar la acusación particular que presentará en nombre de su hijo contra las dos clínicas?*
- Con un perito estamos analizando si los tiempos fueron los adecuados y si fue correcta la técnica de lipoescultura empleada en el quirófano. Estamos investigando para averiguar si, además de la intervención del cirujano, hubo otros factores que ayudaron a que esta supuesta negligencia ocurriese: como la clínica de Murcia donde Sara contrató la lipoescultura, la clínica de Cartagena donde se produjo la intervención, y la propia normativa sanitaria que permite que estas operaciones sean practicadas por cirujanos que no tienen la especialidad de Cirugía Plástica, Reparadora y Estética.
*- ¿Ha pedido alguna explicación a la clínica privada de Murcia a la que su expareja contrató la lipoescultura?
-* Sí. Ellos me dijeron que conocían al cirujano de un día y que lo llevó Sara allí, pero he comprobado que no es así. La persona que empezó las negociaciones por la lipoescultura fue el médico con la clínica de Murcia. El primer presupuesto de la clínica fue de 8.500 euros. Parece un mercadillo. Hay un mensaje de la clínica preguntando qué cobraba la competencia y bajan la operación a Sara a 5.700 euros. En la clínica de Murcia se lavan las manos diciendo que el cirujano es autónomo y lo conocen de un día.
*- Imagino que también se habrá dirigido a la clínica de Cartagena que puso el quirófano y el personal sanitario que asisitó al cirujano en la lipoescultura...*
- Ellos no dieron ninguna explicación de lo que pasó en su quirófano. Fueron totalmente herméticos. Tardaron días en darnos la documentación de Sara. En una reunión con el gerente nos preguntó irónicamente: '¿Qué problema había?' A lo que yo le pregunté si el personal que estaba en el quirófano era propio, a la vista de que el cirujano es autónomo y de que su novia entró a la sala de operaciones y publicó fotos en redes sociales, vestida con ropa con el logotipo de su clínica, sin ser personal de ese centro de Cartagena, pero el gerente evitó darme una respuesta.





Sara paseando de la mano de sus dos hijos.
*- ¿Por ese motivo han solicitado a la Fiscalía la acreditación profesional de la novia del cirujano que operó a Sara y su relación contractual con las dos clínicas?*
- Sí. Es un hecho que queremos que se esclarezca porque no sabemos si esa mujer es camarera de una discoteca o es auxiliar de enfermería. También queremos que se aclare si podía estar, o no, dentro del quirófano de la clínica de Cartagena, qué papel desempeñó durante la lipoescultura, por qué motivo le dejaron hacerse fotos en la sala de operaciones y por qué ella fue la persona que iba informando a la pareja de Sara de cómo iba la intervención.
*- ¿Ha hablado con el cirujano que le hizo la lipoescultura a Sara?*
- Sí, al día siguiente de la operación: el viernes 3 de diciembre. Le llamé para preguntarle qué había pasado y él venía de Alicante de hacer otra cirugía. Me dijo que la operación había salido muy bien, pero Sara simplemente se empezó a inestabilizar un poco y decidieron llevarla a la UCI del Hospital Santa Lucía de Cartagena. 
*- ¿Considera que el cirujano actuó de forma diligente?*
- Yo no dispongo de conocimientos médicos para poder valorar esta situación y atribuir responsabilidades, sin más. Pero lo que tengo claro es que la madre de mi hijo entró para estar mejor, para verse mejor, y se está debatiendo entre la vida y la muerte. ¿Qué ha pasado para llegar a esa situación? Eso es algo que la Justicia tendrá que aclarar. Nosotros vamos a poner a disposición de la Fiscalía y del juzgado todo lo que tenemos sobre la información que se le dio a Sara, las expectativas que se le pudieron crear, y si hubo, o no, mínimizacion de riesgos dado su historial médico por la abdominoplastia a la que se sometió en 2019. En definitiva, todo esto lo hago para saber si se podría haber evitado esta situación a la madre de Izan.
*Escrito a la Sociedad de Cirugía*
El padre de Izan detalla que la ofensiva que iniciará en representación del hijo de Sara, debido a que es menor de edad, también irá dirigida a la *Sociedad Española de Cirugía Plástica, Reparadora y Estética*: "Enviaré un escrito a la SECPRE porque todavía no se ha pronunciado. Le voy a pedir que exprese públicamente su apoyo a la familia de Sara y que adopte medidas cautelares contra el cirujano que le hizo la lipoescultura a Sara para que deje de operar porque supuestamente ha cometido una negligencia y puede volver a cometer otras. Queremos que la Sociedad Española de Cirugía no esté tan callada porque ya han pasado tres semanas".
*- ¿Qué opina de la postura que ha mantenido hasta ahora el Servicio Murciano de Salud con el caso de Sara?*
- Al Gobierno regional también le vamos a dirigir un escrito para que investiguen si la clínica de Cartagena tenía el quirófano en perfectas condiciones y si la clínica de Murcia podía hacer esa intervención con un cirujano cardiovascular que no tiene los cinco años de especialidad de Cirugía Plástica, Reparadora y Estética.
*Izan se evade de la realidad*
Ezequiel fue *elegido como portavoz de los padres y hermanos* de Sara en el proceso judicial por dos motivos. El primero: su experiencia corporativa como empresario. El segundo: la buena relación que mantiene con su expareja, Sara, con la que tuvo al pequeño Izan.
De hecho, Ezequiel fue informado de que Sara ingresó en la UCI del Hospital Santa Lucía el mismo jueves 2 de diciembre, cuando se complicó la lipoescultura en la clínica de Cartagena. Desde aquel día, este empresario, de 36 años,* no ha parado de investigar todo lo sucedido antes y después de contratar esta intervención estética, *con el objetivo de aportar información valiosa a la familia en las acciones legales que han emprendido con la Asociación del Defensor del Paciente. 
*- ¿Cómo encaja un niño de 10 años que su madre está en una UCI?
- *A mi hijo no le conté lo sucedido hasta el sábado 4 de diciembre, cuando a Sara la calificaron paciente 'Cógido Cero' para recibir un trasplante de hígado. Ese mismo día, Izan me había preguntado si le pasaba algo a su madre porque llevaba dos días sin responderle por WhatsApp. Cuando le conté lo que pasaba, Izan me hizo prometerle que su madre estará bien. Mi hijo sigue guaseando con Sara a diario, enviándole fotos, para contarle cómo está y lo que hace. Según me ha dicho un psicólogo, lo que hacen los niños es evadirse de la realidad. Izan se refugia guaseando con su madre, a la espera de recibir una respuesta. Esto es muy duro para mi hijo.





Sara y Ezequiel, cuando estaban juntos entrenando en el gimnasio. Cedida
*- ¿Qué indemnización piensa reclamar en nombre de su hijo al cirujano, a la clínica de Murcia y a la clínica de Cartagena?*
- Para mí esto no se resuelve con una indemnización económica. Se trata de reclamar Justicia en nombre de Sara, de su hijo, Izan, y de su hija, Sara.
*La discoteca de 2009*
Este empresario va a iniciar una cruzada judicial, por su expareja, porque no olvida todo lo vivido con la madre de su hijo desde que la conoció en abril de 2009. "Yo estaba pasando un momento complicado y unos amigos me llevaron a una discoteca de Murcia para animarme: Sara trabajaba allí y cuando entré, la vi bailando, y me quedé prendado". Ese fue el inicio de *diez años de convivencia*, un hijo en común, Izan, y un vínculo emocional muy fuerte con la hija que tenía de una relación anterior: "Cuando la conocí, ella ya tenía a su hija, Sara, con 6 años, y ahora me llama papá".
Ezequiel tiene que contener las lágrimas al rememorar su relación con la agente inmobiliaria. "Pasamos muchísimas cosas juntos, malos momentos económicos, incluso hambre, pero siempre salimos adelante". Un buen ejemplo es lo sucedido en 2010, cuando este empresario *casi pierde una mano* por un petardo que le explotó en la celebración de la victoria de España ante Paraguay en el Mundial de Sudáfrica. "Ella estuvo junto a mi cama, día y noche, mientras estuve hospitalizado, y lo que es la vida, ahora me toca estar a su lado", reflexiona tratando de no derrumbarse.
"La verdad es que después de separanos, siempre que teníamos un problema, por más lejos que estuviésemos, Sara y yo nos llamábamos. *Si tengo que levantar la alfombra y sacar toda la mierda que hay en este sector*, lo voy a hacer por mis hijos: nadie me va a parar. Voy a por todas".
*SIGUE LOS TEMAS QUE TE INTERESAN*








Los WhatsApp entre el cirujano y Sara Gómez: la joven está en estado crítico tras su lipoescultura


Ezequiel, el padre del hijo de la afectada, ampliará las acciones legales en nombre del menor de edad contra una clínica de Murcia y otra de Cartagena.




www.elespanol.com


----------



## imaginARIO (27 Dic 2021)

Nunca entenderé a la gente que entra en un quirófano voluntariamente y sobretodo sin necesidad.


----------



## Opty (27 Dic 2021)

No me da ninguna pena. Y menos cuando lo que pretende el padre es forrarse a costa de la desgracia de la otra. Ser humano en estado puro


----------



## Visilleras (27 Dic 2021)

Y en "Ezequiel, el padre del hijo de la afectada" dejé de leer

Supongo que poner "marido" quedaba fatal, claro.
Hay que leer la noticia para enterarse de que es el "ex-marido"

Por otra parte (no es nada personal) pregunto lo de siempre: Si a mi me joden el cuerpo por una operación, o me tienen que amputar los huevos por un cáncer de testículos ¿Va a salir mi caso en los medios?

NO

¿Van a dedicarme programas en la televisión?

NO

Si me diagnostican un cáncer de próstata

¿voy a tener a la sociedad en pleno dándome ánimos, poniéndose lazos, y diciendo que soy un campeón, un guerrrero y un valiente 24/7?



NO


Pues siento mucho haber llegado a este punto de desensibilización... pero si una señora decide hacerse una OPERACIÓN DE ESTÉTICA (que ni siquiera hablamos de algo necesario para salvar su vida) *por voluntad propia*, y esta sale mal... PUES LO SIENTO EN EL ALMA, pero no es mi problema.


"uuhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, por Diossss, qué hijo de puta miserable y egoissstaaaaa!!!!"

Repito: Si a mi me diagnostican cáncer de próstata y el cirujano me hace una chapuza que me casi me deja en el sitio ¿Va la mujer del montón a preocuparse por mi desgraciadas circunstancias? NO

Pues eso.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (27 Dic 2021)

ezequiel... izan... mi sentido arácnido se ha disparado


----------



## LionelHutz (27 Dic 2021)

imaginARIO dijo:


> Nunca entenderé a la gente que entra en un quirófano voluntariamente y sobretodo sin necesidad.



cerrando el hilo


----------



## audienorris1899 (27 Dic 2021)

imaginARIO dijo:


> Nunca entenderé a la gente que entra en un quirófano voluntariamente y sobretodo sin necesidad.



La necesidad de zorreo en las mujeres es imperiosa. Si hasta en una puta foto con su hijo tiene que enseñar las tetas. Si le hubiera salido bien la operación, podría mostrar las tetas y el vientre plano.


----------



## Nationwww (27 Dic 2021)

Comida sana, deporte y dormir bien...infinitamente más barato (pero más duro) que la cirugía...


----------



## Linsecte2000 (27 Dic 2021)

Hay que ser subnormal...

Pero bueno, solo demuestra la putrefacción y vil embrutecimiento de millones de mujeres.


----------



## ANS² (27 Dic 2021)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> ezequiel... izan... mi sentido arácnido se ha disparado


----------



## Ebonycontractor (27 Dic 2021)

mamá de izan


----------



## Petruska (27 Dic 2021)

¿Qué tal sigue esta pobre chica? A mí sí me da pena, ella, su ex y los niños. Espero que se recupere.


----------



## Funciovago (27 Dic 2021)

Ojalá se recupere. Por otro lado, en España los médicos tienen licencia para matar y cometer todo tipo de negligencias, ojalá me equivoque pero legalmente no van a conseguir nada más que perder tiempo y dinero.

He tenido problemas con médicos en el pasado y me ha quedado claro que tienen 0 responsabilidad sobre sus acciones, por eso me hace tanta gracia cuando dicen que deben cobrar un montón por la gran responsabilidad, ¿qué responsabilidad si siempre os laváis las manos?.

Lo del silencio me ha resultado muy familiar, ellos tienen obligación de hacer un informe por ley si el damnificado te lo pide, pero como siempre, hacen lo que les da la gana con tal de no reconocer negligencias.

Insisto legalmente dudo que consigan algo y ojalá me equivoque.


----------



## Rovusthiano (27 Dic 2021)

Vaya "periodista".

La clínica no es responsable si hubo alguna negligencia por culpa del médico, ¿si tú matas a alguien en tu piso entrullan al casero? Otra cosa es que la negligencia hubiera sido de la clínica, pero por lo que cuenta la "noticia" -que vete a saber- parece que no.

No, la clínica no externaliza nada, la clínica le alquila sus instalaciones al médico para que opere allí, como hacen gran parte de los hospitales privados. Estos paletos ven que en la charosidad social española el dueño del hospital y el empleador del médico es el mismo y se piensan que todo funciona así en todo el mundo mundial.

La mayoría de los médicos son autónomos, muchos trabajan en varios hospitales dependiendo del día o tienen además su consulta privada, si no tendrían que pagar la cotización a la SS tres o cuatro veces.

El del corpiño desde que además de sociata pasó a ser feminazi no saca más que noticias de feminazis.

Joder, una choni carruselera que se va a que la opere el Dr. Nick Riviera -que por lo que dice la noticia apenas tenía experiencia, vete a saber- y ahora el ex-loquesea parece que le quiere encalomar el marrón a la clínica. No la culpo a ella todavía, por ahora parece que esto es cosa del ex-loquesea.

Por lo que consigo deducir tras leer la "noticia" parece que es la paciente la que busca la clínica donde la operan, imagino que porque el hospital donde opera habitualmente el cirujano le parecía muy caro.

¿Qué coño tendrá que ver que le hubieran hecho una abdominoplastia antes? Porque si había algún riesgo médico deberían de haberlo puesto en la noticia, cuales son y por qué hay contraindicaciones, y qué fue lo que le pasó exactamente, qué complicaciones tuvo, etc.

¿Qué tendrá que ver que la novia del médico le hiciera una foto con que acabase en la UCI? ¿Ahora hay que ser neurocirujano para hacer fotos?

Ni dicen cuál es la clínica, ni el nombre del cirujano, ni dan ningún dato de nada: "se desestabilizó". Y se queda tan ancha la choni que ha escrito el "artículo".

¿Lo que le pasó fue una pericarditis?¿Tenía la pauta completa? Porque en la "noticia" no dice absolutamente nada. Parece el "debate" de Gran Hermano más que una noticia de un periódico. Medias verdades cuando no directamente mentiras.

Ahora parece que el ex-marido, o ex-novio o lo que sea -me recuerda bastante al marido de la del ébola- ya va buscando tres pies al gato para trincar pasta. Si ha habido negligencia por parte de alguien -ya sea el médico o la clínica- el seguro pagará, pero lo de ir contando que si "externalizan" al cirujano -que no es cierto- me suena a que quiere que lo lleven al Sálvame para trincar pasta.


Luego dicen que la llevaron a la UCI del hospital público. Claro, si en esa clínica no tienen UCI y la paciente no tiene seguro privado, ¿qué pretende la "periodista"?¿Qué la lleven al Ruber?¿Lo paga ella?

El del agua bendita sigue con su propaganda contra la sanidad privada, pero él seguro que va al Ruber.

"Ezequiel fue *elegido como portavoz de los padres y hermanos* de Sara en el proceso judicial por dos motivos. El primero: su experiencia corporativa como empresario."

Esto ya para mear y no echar gota: experiencia corporativa por tener un gimnasio. Vaya tela.

Y no descarto que lo que llaman "debatirse entre la vida y la muerte" no haya sido más que un "susto" porque por lo que pone en la noticia Whatsappea con su hijo desde la UCI. vete a saber en qué condiciones está. Igual sólo tiene las constantes vitales ligeramente inestables y la tienen en la UCI para tenerla constantemente vigilada por si acaso.

¿De los muertos en las residencias que controlaba el coletas no dices nada, pedro jeta?


----------



## CANCERVERO (27 Dic 2021)

Equilibrado paralelos dijo:


> Sara, acariciando a su hijo, Izan, y al lado, la conversación de WhatsApp que mantuvo con el cirujano.
> *REPORTAJES*
> 
> *Ezequiel, el padre del hijo de la afectada, ampliará las acciones legales en nombre del menor de edad contra una clínica de Murcia y otra de Cartagena.*
> ...



Cuando haya DVD. me lo pasas.


----------



## CANCERVERO (27 Dic 2021)

imaginARIO dijo:


> Nunca entenderé a la gente que entra en un quirófano voluntariamente y sobretodo sin necesidad.



Si estuviese trabajando en Ferrovial echando aglomerado en las carreteras en el de Agosto, no tendria problemas ni con el moreno ni con la grasuza de las cartucheras.


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (27 Dic 2021)

Hay que retocar el cuerpo para poder enseñar cacho en los videos de TikTok. Porque eso es de lo que tratan la mayoría de los videos que ellas suben.


----------



## Morgan el gato (27 Dic 2021)

Fuck you Ezekiel!


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (27 Dic 2021)

¿Qué le pasa en la cara?

Tiene pinta de que lleva mogollon de operaciones encima.

Hay mucha gente ADICTA a operarse. Es una enfermedad.


----------



## DVD1975 (27 Dic 2021)

Nationwww dijo:


> Comida sana, deporte y dormir bien...infinitamente más barato (pero más duro) que la cirugía...



Eso es mentira.
A partir de cierta edad a no ser que tengas una buena genetica o te mates a hacer deporte o no comas es imposible tener esos cuerpos.
La chica esta ya operada los pechos creo que son de silicona
Es como un vicio primero te operas de pechos luego botox etc y entras en una rueda dónde es imposible competir con una mujer u hombre joven.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (27 Dic 2021)

Si llamó al hijo "Izan", no me voy a alegrar, pero tampoco me da pena.


----------



## OldTownBoy (27 Dic 2021)

Espero que se recupere y que visite un buen psicólogo después.


----------



## NPI (27 Dic 2021)

Visilleras dijo:


> Y en "Ezequiel, el padre del hijo de la afectada" dejé de leer
> 
> Supongo que poner "marido" quedaba fatal, claro.
> Hay que leer la noticia para enterarse de que es el "ex-marido"
> ...



Duro, pero efectivo.

Un saludo.


----------



## Antiparticula (27 Dic 2021)

¿Pero entonces ya no confiamos en los médicos y en la Ciencia?


----------



## sisar_vidal (27 Dic 2021)

Entiendo que ese tetamen es falso, si ya tenia la mierda esa...


----------



## cienaga (28 Dic 2021)

Si sale de esta habrá perdido como 25 kg, pero con perforaciones intestinales y de hígado me da que no se come el rosco


----------



## Talosgüevos (28 Dic 2021)

He empezado a leerlo y alucino, cirujano cardio vascular??? 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kicorv (28 Dic 2021)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> ezequiel... izan... mi sentido arácnido se ha disparado



Si te ves toda la saga de Misión Imposible varias veces, acabas poniéndole Izan a tu hijo. Cosas de los canis.

Lo siento mucho, pero cero pena. Las operaciones estéticas tiene el fin opuesto a la donación de órganos, es decir, humildad y hacer el bien. Sólo son para empoderarse, guarrear, ser más que la otra, engañar, llamar la atención y conseguir ciertas cosas.

Es más. Rara es la tía operada con la que he hablado, por ejemplo, como cliente, que fuera buena gente.

Y otra cosa: no hay nada más ridículo y chabacano que presumir de algo que no es tuyo. Y eso incluye las operaciones estéticas.


----------



## Ganaconmigo (28 Dic 2021)

Izan viene de ethan? Joooooder, esto ya es peor que colombia


----------



## Jevitronka (28 Dic 2021)

Toda operación tiene riesgos. No entiendo a la gente que se mete a quirófano como si fuera a ver una película.

Que no le pase nada a esta mujer


----------



## Verbenero (28 Dic 2021)

Que historia de amor más bonita, ni los puentes de madison


----------



## NIKK (28 Dic 2021)

"Lipoescultura"; suena a arte.


----------



## Okjito (28 Dic 2021)

Estoy super indignado con esta noticia. Una pobre mujer entra al quirófano por necesidad y.... a no ...espera... entra a quirófano para seguir siendo un poco más putón que el día anterior. Venga...saludos.


----------



## piensaflexible (28 Dic 2021)

Me parece que la ley debe caer con todo su peso frente. Acualquier operación o negligencia sea del tipo que sea ahora bien, esta obsesión de la gente por operarse o querer ser perfectos me da a mí que necesitan un psiquiatra realmente y que poco les pasa...


----------



## theelf (28 Dic 2021)

guasapiemos que todo ira bien


----------



## Benedicto Camela (28 Dic 2021)

Molarían más los WhatsApps entre el cirujano y sus colegas burbujeros:

- He operado a una y se ha quedao moñeca
- Lol
- Algo habrá hecho...
- Poco me parece
- Tds pts
- Los follaoperaciones sois todos iguales
- La has enterrado ya? Es para un amigo...


----------



## AlfredHard (28 Dic 2021)

Operación para quitarse la grasa abdominal... Si eres vaga o tu genética no da, no intentes hacer trampas, y hay que ser rematadamente imbécil para meterse en un quirófano por deporte, ahora a asumir consecuencias, mis mejores deseos para ella.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (28 Dic 2021)

Es lo que tiene adorar a matasanos como a dioses, le faltó poco para ser la más guapa del cementerio.


----------



## MPogany (28 Dic 2021)

imaginARIO dijo:


> Nunca entenderé a la gente que entra en un quirófano voluntariamente y sobretodo sin necesidad.



Yo lo que saco en claro de los mensajes de WhatsApp es que esta mujer entraba en quirofano para cosas estéticas como la que va a la peluquería.


----------



## GatoAzul (28 Dic 2021)

En los hospitales hay historias "paburrir".


----------



## lagintoinc (28 Dic 2021)

Tremenda situación pero nada inusual,entras a un quirófano (por necesidad o sin ella )y tienes que asumir riesgos ,los fallos médicos o negligencias forman parte de los riesgos que a los sanitarios les cuesta asumir,por tanto ,es lógico que haya demanda e investigación,


----------



## Tblls (28 Dic 2021)

imaginARIO dijo:


> Nunca entenderé a la gente que entra en un quirófano voluntariamente y sobretodo sin necesidad.



No se qué tiene que ver una cosa con otra. Que cada uno haga lo que quiera con seguridad.

En España las certificaciones y las inspecciones son de risa. Y ya no hablamos de las penas y la hoja de excepción de daños, patético


----------



## supercuernos (28 Dic 2021)

IZAN....LOS NUEVOS YONATAN


----------



## fayser (28 Dic 2021)

Por lo que consigo entresacar de la noticia, parece que al hacer la lipoescultura abdominal, que consiste básicamente en insertar una cánula y aspirar grasa, el figura del cirujano perforó varias veces el peritóneo, el intestino, los riñones, el hígado y la vesícula, que si ya es algo grave, encima añádele la aspiración. Y el colega en vez de parar al ver que aspiraba sangre en vez de grasa, siguió adelante.

La chica será gilipollas, pero el cirujano es un puto criminal.


----------



## Clavisto (28 Dic 2021)

Ganaconmigo dijo:


> Izan viene de ethan? Joooooder, esto ya es peor que colombia



Creo que Izan es hebreo. Ethan es yanqui, el John Wayne de Centauros del Desierto.


----------



## wanamaker (28 Dic 2021)

Lo raro es que no pase mas con la cantidad de tipas de mas de 40 que les ha dado por el recauchute.
Porque ese es el principal factor de que esta señora este asi.


----------



## imaginARIO (28 Dic 2021)

Tblls dijo:


> No se qué tiene que ver una cosa con otra. Que cada uno haga lo que quiera con seguridad.
> 
> En España las certificaciones y las inspecciones son de risa. Y ya no hablamos de las penas y la hoja de excepción de daños, patético



Se ve que de medicina, ni puta idea, como los ejpertos que nos gobiernan.
Un chute de anestesia es una puta ruleta rusa y meterse en quirófano siempre conlleva riesgos, hasta el puto factor azar incide en una operación.
Meterse encima por gusto para aumentarse los morros o esculpirse un cuerpo de choni-diosa tiene sus riesgos, como toda operación.
De acuerdo en que hay mucho carnicero chapucero y gentuza sin escrúpulos, pero a ver si te crees que en las SS el niñato que pone las anestesias, siempre ha dormido bien la noche antes y no se ha ido de fiesta.



wanamaker dijo:


> Lo raro es que no pase mas con la cantidad de tipas de mas de 40 que les ha dado por el recauchute.
> Porque ese es el principal factor de que esta señora este asi.



busca un poco por ahí, hay muchas asociaciones de afectados, gente a la que han destrozado el cuerpo por creer que lo iban a mejorar, incluso hay varias asociaciones de afectados por las operaciones de láser por quitarse las gafas, generando depresiones, incluso suicidios.


----------



## Tblls (28 Dic 2021)

imaginARIO dijo:


> Se ve que de medicina, ni puta idea, como los ejpertos que nos gobiernan.
> Un chute de anestesia es una puta ruleta rusa y meterse en quirófano siempre conlleva riesgos, hasta el puto factor azar incide en una operación.
> Meterse encima por gusto para aumentarse los morros o esculpirse un cuerpo de choni-diosa tiene sus riesgos, como toda operación.
> De acuerdo en que hay mucho carnicero chapucero y gentuza sin escrúpulos, pero a ver si te crees que en las SS el niñato que pone las anestesias, siempre ha dormido bien la noche antes y no se ha ido de fiesta.
> ...



Repito no hablo de los peligros naturales de una cirugía sino de tener mejores controles y minimizar los daños


----------



## Yomismita (28 Dic 2021)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Eso es mentira.
> A partir de cierta edad a no ser que tengas una buena genetica o te mates a hacer deporte o no comas es imposible tener esos cuerpos.
> La chica esta ya operada los pechos creo que son de silicona
> Es como un vicio primero te operas de pechos luego botox etc y entras en una rueda dónde es imposible competir con una mujer u hombre joven.



Claro, competir con alguien más joven es misión imposible. Conservarse decentemente no lo Es.


----------



## Davidjota (29 Dic 2021)

El padre buscando el sueldo nescafe del Izan


----------



## barto (1 Ene 2022)

Pues parece que ha fallecido hoy, 1 de Enero. DEP

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8T mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Silvestre (1 Ene 2022)

La Sociedad de la comodidad, Hedonismo, Egolatrismo, etc. Con una dieta apropiada, un poco de ejercicio físico y con la cabeza medio amueblada, nadie se mete en un quirófano a hacerse esas barbaridades. En fin.....


----------



## kicorv (1 Ene 2022)

barto dijo:


> Pues parece que ha fallecido hoy, 1 de Enero. DEP
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8T mediante Tapatalk



Correcto:









Muere la mujer ingresada por graves lesiones durante una lipoescultura en Cartagena


La mujer de 39 años que sufrió graves lesiones en múltiples órganos como consecuencia de una intervención quirúrgica estética a la que se sometió el pasado 2 de diciembre...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Rodolfo Langostino (1 Ene 2022)

Siempre perreaba...


----------



## imaginARIO (1 Ene 2022)

Pues nada, que la gente siga jugando a los quirófanos por gusto:









Malicia, refundadora de Las Grecas, muere tras someterse a una operación estética


Alicia Robledo Benavente falleció a los 67 años, diez días después de someterse a una liposucción.




www.heraldo.es













Fallece en Cádiz una joven de 28 años tras someterse a una cirugía estética de implantes mamarios


La Salud afirma tras revisar el proceso que la muerte se produjo por “una situación imprevisible e inevitable”




www.diariodecadiz.es













La Crónica de Salamanca - Periódico digital de Salamanca con todas las noticias y sucesos


Tres horas después de someterse a una operación de cirugía estética, un mujer de 33 años falleció el pasado 1 de noviembre en la Clínica La Salud de Cádiz. Ahora, un juzgado investiga las circunstancias del fallecimiento. La defensa de la familia de la fallecida ha anunciado que esperarán a...




lacronicadesalamanca.com













Muere una joven en Barcelona tras una operación de estética


Los Mossos d'Esquadra investigan la muerte de una joven de 33 años, natural...




www.diariodeleon.es













Fallece una joven en Valencia tras someterse a una intervención de cirugía estética


Una joven de 23 años ha fallecido este lunes en Valencia tras someterse a intervención de cirugía estética. Lina fue operada el pasado 23 de agosto para realizarse un aumento de pecho y, después de la operación...




www.elperiodic.com













Una joven de Loja muere tras operarse los pechos y la familia anuncia acciones legales contra los médicos


Susana Carrillo, de 34 años, deja dos hijos, un chico de 13 años y una niña de siete




www.ideal.es













Los responsables de la liposucción en la que murió una mujer aseguran que estaba estable cuando llegó el 061


El cirujano y el anestesista dicen que entró en parada a las 16.00 horas, pero la llamada al 061 no se produjo hasta las 17.00 horas.




www.ultimahora.es













Muere una mujer de Cádiz por unos implantes mamarios que le causaron un linfoma


Noticias de última hora en Última Columna




vivacadiz.es













Muere una joven en Madrid tras una operación de aumento de pecho


La familia de la fallecida presenta una denuncia contra la clínica en la que se produjo la intervención




cadenaser.com













Fallece una mujer de 34 años tras una operación de cirugía estética de pecho


La paciente murió ayer en el Hospital Carlos Haya, donde ingresó la semana pasada tras una intervención realizada en una clínica privada




www.diariosur.es













En España han muerto 14 personas sometidas a operaciones de cirujía estética


Catorce personas, al menos, han muerto en España desde 1989 tras haberse sometido a operaciones de cirugía estética, las dos últimas, pacientes de la misma clínica de Ba




www.canarias7.es













Fallece Antonio Meño, 23 años en coma tras una operación estética y 22 de lucha judicial - RTVE.es


Antonio Meño, el joven que quedó en coma por una negligencia médica tras una intervención quirúrgica y que permaneció acampado 522...



www.rtve.es


----------



## Shudra (1 Ene 2022)

Ezequiel, Izan, Sinaí Heredia Montoya, Esaú Jiménez, Juan de Dios Hernández, etc.


----------



## Covid Bryant (1 Ene 2022)

aparte de la chapuza de la cirugía de cuantas dosis estaba emponzoñada?

seguro que ni llevaba la 3ª puesta y el bicho se coló por un hueco y atacó


----------



## Abort&cospelo (1 Ene 2022)

Clavisto dijo:


> Creo que Izan es hebreo. Ethan es yanqui, el John Wayne de Centauros del Desierto.



Izan es un verbo vasco, que significa "ser". Pero puede que sea judioide o anunaki. T


----------



## cinamomo (1 Ene 2022)

Muy triste todo.
DEP.


----------



## Knightfall (1 Ene 2022)

Lo que hacen por tal de no hacer deporte


----------



## vico (1 Ene 2022)

Si llevaba muchas cirugías no se la van a comer ni los gusanos, ergo no sirve de abono. Y si le pegan fuego los polímeros van a emitir gases nocivos para el medio ambiente. Que la entierren en un cementerio nuclear.


----------



## Rovusthiano (14 Ene 2022)

fayser dijo:


> Por lo que consigo entresacar de la noticia, parece que al hacer la lipoescultura abdominal, que consiste básicamente en insertar una cánula y aspirar grasa, el figura del cirujano perforó varias veces el peritóneo, el intestino, los riñones, el hígado y la vesícula, que si ya es algo grave, encima añádele la aspiración. Y el colega en vez de parar al ver que aspiraba sangre en vez de grasa, siguió adelante.
> 
> La chica será gilipollas, pero el cirujano es un puto criminal.



¿Estás seguro de que era cirujano?


----------



## Pablem0s (14 Ene 2022)

Musculoca obsesiva de gimnasio y paga por marcar abdominales, todo en orden.


----------



## Ratona001 (14 Ene 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> ezequiel... izan... mi sentido arácnido se ha disparado



Que nombres son esos?


----------



## Sonico (15 Ene 2022)

Nationwww dijo:


> Comida sana, deporte y dormir bien...infinitamente más barato (pero más duro) que la cirugía...



Es que la cirujía es una aberración.


----------



## Sonico (15 Ene 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Que nombres son esos?



Los que antes fueron Walter o Nelsoncito. Normalmente de Panchilandia.


----------



## Ratona001 (15 Ene 2022)

Sonico dijo:


> Los que antes fueron Walter o Nelsoncito. Normalmente de Panchilandia.



Y por qué tienen tanta obsesion con Ethan / "Izan" ultimamente?


----------



## Ratona001 (15 Ene 2022)

Knightfall dijo:


> Lo que hacen por tal de no hacer deporte



La operacion esa es para que se te marquen los musculos? 

Como avanza la ciencia. 

Antes solo te quitaban la grasa / te ponian tetas.


----------



## Sonico (15 Ene 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Y por qué tienen tanta obsesion con Ethan / "Izan" ultimamente?



No tengo ni idea.
La estupidez humana y las modas hacen el resto.


----------

